
Show HN: Single header robust image resampling in C++ - platunit2
https://github.com/ramenhut/single-header-image-resampler
======
eps
Good stuff, worthy of the front page. Perhaps mail mods, ask to boost it up a
bit?

------
taf2
Multiple languages could use this ... python, ruby, php, JavaScript... could
be better than using imagemagick for resizing uploaded files

